# His everyone!



## Jollocks (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi folks. I'm Joel, 33 years old from Bucks in England. Always had an interest in make-up and beauty, and because of my health and personal circunstance I've decided to change careers and see how far I can take this, even if it's just for a little extra cash. Looking forward to learning lots from everyone here.


----------



## AllTimeMakeup (Oct 17, 2015)

Welcome Joel! So you decided to be a makeup artist? I did too and I started by doing makeup for events (wedding, fashion show, girls' night out etc.) for free and it's good business there and so I decided to have my own beauty salon  Wish you luck.


----------



## Jollocks (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks very much. Yeah, pretty much the same. A lot of my friends are girls, a couple are actresses/models as well, and they said they'd help me out with practice/portfolio photos. Plus I cab practice on my wife pretty much everyday, which is helpful as she knows her stuff makeup-wise. Here's to the future


----------

